# Cool Pics from Today



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Set up a blind last night in a wheat field where I had been seeing distant turkeys after gaining permission. From the road without binoculars, I noted several gobblers. Well, here they are and there they'll stay to grow up. Yep, that's a decoy on the right. Continual action including geese, sand hill cranes, deer, lots of hen turkeys (some of them dusting) and a coyote on video (2 scenes). We couldn't produce a mature bird, but what a great morning!

The property owner wants the coyotes dead, so I hope to accommodate him when our season begins - in July.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Some great pictures!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll say, they'll be better in a few years !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice pics,thanks for sharing

your decoy looks like one of mine,used it today

unfortunatly the weather was nt cooperating for us

thunderstorms most all day long

we heard a couple of gobbles in the morning when it would thunder,but never seen a bird

if jakes like thme would have come that close to my decoy,i would have been posting pics too

but mine would have been of birds down,om not picky when it comes to shooting a turkey

only differance between them and a long beard is there is a little less meat to eat

and we love eating wild turkey


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Love mornings like that! Thanks Glen!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice pics--Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:clapclap:


----------

